
Ask for feedback: Google Alerts for Twitter Lists - Listiti.com - xdamman
http://listiti.com/alert/create
======
xdamman
Both the IP of the server and the account are white listed. Which gives me
40.000k lists to monitor (without counting that some people monitor the same
list).

I would be more than happy to have this kind of scalability issue. Hopefully
I'll make it to YC and have de facto preferred access to Twitter APIs. Fingers
crossed :-)

------
xdamman
We are white listed by Twitter. Which up lift your limit from 150 to 20000
requests per hour. See <http://apiwiki.twitter.com/Rate-limiting>

~~~
lsemel
I guessed as much. Any plans for what to do when you have more than 20k lists
to monitor?

------
lsemel
How are you pulling in all the tweets from the lists - won't you run into an
API limit?

